# Foam Carving tools?



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

i know the usual tool to carve the foam is just a serrated blade or really sharp knife. but what about fine carving tools like a clay carving set? are those sharp enough to carve foam? because that would greatly helpful.

edit: also there is a crafting tool cutting set you can get, that has this "Loop" knife on it. but that wasnt sharp enough for my needs lol


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I've wondered that also. I also wondered could i use a Styrofoam melter from the craft store

~N8


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Drexel tool works great on detail work. Just makes a mess w/foam dust.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

The clay carving tools are not sharp enough. I have tried


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I use knife, cutter and especially medium and fine sandpaper. Very cheap and practical, IMO.


----------



## Rivera00 (Sep 9, 2013)

tgoff0112 said:


> Drexel tool works great on detail work. Just makes a mess w/foam dust.


I have thought about using a dremel before now that I know it works I'll have to try it, maybe with the detailing attachment???


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> I use knife, cutter and especially medium and fine sandpaper. Very cheap and practical, IMO.


Same here, a small knife (2" blade or so) and fine sandpaper when necessary.
I've never felt the need for any other tools.


----------



## s6t6nic6L (Jan 7, 2011)

you can get cheap branded ones of these just for minor jobs maybe where you are but I use these for all crafting projects involving foam board projects:

these are the tools i use in all projects. the sonic crafter does all the cutting, some shaping, sanding and the rotary does all the sculpting plus the obligatory sandpaper


----------



## Tegudude (May 22, 2014)

I have used one of those 2" rubber cylinders that you slide a circular piece of sandpaper over and tighten. You use it with a power drill.


----------



## Mandalore77 (Apr 5, 2014)

Even If u do the details in the foam won't the gg just expand and make it less detailed that's wat usually happens to me. Maybe put up a pic so I could see the detail u get with these tools bc if it does work I would def use them for this 30h I want to get crazy with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Worked with special knifes & Dremel, special set of instruments for wood carving, but nothing so simple & convinient as sharpened spoon for foam.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

I use nice bread knife for the rough work. Cuts great stuff like butter.


----------



## marketingman (Apr 24, 2014)

I use a big ol' bread knife (12" long) to cut through big pieces and an x-acto knife for detail. I figured out that giving foam TOO much small detail just wasted my time because the cement covered it all up and carving the cement is what achieved the little details I wanted.


----------

